# Bearing guided straight bits



## OLSAVSD (Jul 5, 2007)

Got my new router (Bosch 1619EVS) and my first task is to cut patterns of door crowns. Which bit would be the best for this chore. The new cut piece is to match the pattern size for size. I should note the material being used is 1/2 & 3/4 inch plywood. Thanks to those who helped me pick my new router, I just love it. DO


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

aka Flush Trim bits...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi OLSAVSD

Door Crowns are not easy to make,are you sure you want to make them or just buy some....ready made...they make many kinds and sizes....

http://www.onlinediscountmart.com/door-crowns.html

Many kinds, the one below is also called a door crown type that I made out of walnut...


Bj 

=======



OLSAVSD said:


> Got my new router (Bosch 1619EVS) and my first task is to cut patterns of door crowns. Which bit would be the best for this chore. The new cut piece is to match the pattern size for size. I should note the material being used is 1/2 & 3/4 inch plywood. Thanks to those who helped me pick my new router, I just love it. DO


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

(Bosch 1619EVS) :sold: 

Don't get any better than that one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler offers a variety of templates for making door crowns. You might want to check them out before trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd recommend something like this 75-508:


----------

